# Polystyrene hives



## Jas0n Bresson (Feb 3, 2008)

What do you all think of the Bee Max hives.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Jas0n Bresson said:


> What do you all think of the Bee Max hives.



http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205134&highlight=beemax


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Jas0n Bresson said:


> What do you all think of the Bee Max hives.


My experience with BeeMax hives is here:
http://www.beebehavior.com/bee_max_hives_pictures.php

Boris


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Boris, Did you make the wooden brood box under the Beemax box. If so, how did you make the dimensions the same? Did you use "2 by" material or is the inside of the box bigger? Been trying to figure the best way to do it.

Tom


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Tom,

I've just added for you my new photo (the last one) with more details:
http://www.beebehavior.com/bee_max_hives_pictures.php

Boris


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Cool! Love the pics of your experiment. BTW my Beemax bees overwintered great. The were going almost full blast by Feb 1. (I know, I know, its not that cold here......thats why we live here).

Tom


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I love the hives, I just hate plastic.


----------

